# mites in fly cultures



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Hello,
Today, I noticed in some of my cultures those little white mites. How do I get rid of them? I make my cultures with vineger, potato flakes, fructose and brewers yeast. 
Thank you,
TQ


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I got rid of all my FF cultures and started again, but this time I use No-MIte Shelf Paper that Derek from http://www.flyculture.com offers. You can also use Tedion Solution soaked paper towels in your culture itself.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

I have heard of that mite paper. The only concern is, I raise crickets, and lobster roaches for my other reptiles, will I have any problems with the mite paper killing the other bugs. I do keep the roaches and crickets in the same room as my fruit fly cultures and herps.
Thank you,
TQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

*No-Mites Shelf Paper*

Our shelf paper is treated with a contact based miticide. Most others available are just coated with insectiicide. I wouldn't recommend using it in Cricket or Roach colonies, but some of my clients have. If you have any questions about this priduct, feel free to give us a call or email me anytime...

Derek


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Just get the mite paper from Carolina Biological for $3 a roll.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Unless you use a miticide in the culture itself, you will continue to have a mite problem. I had a mite problem for a month or two a while ago, and if I hadn't used benzyl benzoate I would have had to start all over again. I also keep my flies on mite paper and it works wonders.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, I am getting all new fly cultures just to be safe, and I am throwing out all old cultures-
I make my medium out of organic supplies, and i am not to sure I want to add benzyl benzoate to my medium. I dont like the idea of my frogs eating the stuff. I think that I will try this mite paper. I reptile room is very clean, I dont understand how the mites got there in the first place?
Thank for your help.
TQ


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

While I'd be the first to concur about getting new starter cultures, I have successfully gotten rid of mites by starting new cultures with dusted, dusted, and dusted a 3rd time flies. Put mite-infested flies in dusting container and dust heavily. Dump flies into strainer/colander and give em a shake (mites and dust will fall through). Repeat in a new dusting cup two or three times. Then use those flies to start new cultures.

I had read that the dusting would knock the mites off, and it seemed to work for me. You'll need to keep your new mite-free cultures far away from your old cultures until you throw them away and wait a while. I put the new cultures on mite paper and haven't had mite problems since.

Josh


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

*mites*

For me,

I just start new culture and transfering in a another room... and I was checking the ff every days... When one mites appears... I transfer the culture in the nuclear rooms...

Now... I never put ff culture in a dark room... If I spot a mite I put a neon on my culture, they dont like ligth...

Now... I never put ff culture really close to my terrarium... The mite are tiny put really good climber...

Now.... I use coffee filter... and I think that mites cannot enter the culture...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

*Mite Paper*

Just a quick follow up regarding Mite Papers. The paper that we carry is not the same as that carried by Carolina and others. The paper that they carry is actually an insecticidal paper used to keep roaches and other insects out of drawers and cabinets. This paper can kill fruit flies. The paper we carry is manufactured specifically for FlyCulture and is coated with a Miticide rather than the common pesticide. Our paper certainly is more expensive. But, it's worth the difference!

Derek


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

For those of you that have used the internal mite powder..how safe is it? Is it ok to feed frogs FF that have been raised in a culture with this powder? Thanks for the info.

Best,

Mike


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*mites*



geckguy said:


> Unless you use a miticide in the culture itself, you will continue to have a mite problem. I had a mite problem for a month or two a while ago, and if I hadn't used benzyl benzoate I would have had to start all over again. I also keep my flies on mite paper and it works wonders.


Old dicussion. Same problems.

How do I locate a source of benzyl benzoate or tedion?

My ff cultures are infested yet again and the Carolina paper doesn't seem to help in my situation.

Shawn


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.flyculture.com/mite_prevention.htm
Derek sells the mite paper, and benzyl benzoate.


----------

